# Sullivan's Essential Keep'n On?



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

https://www.sullivansupply.com/cart/tx/p-115-essential-keepn-on.aspx

My Boer cross doe is fairly sunken in above her flanks, and no matter how much hay she eats or water she drinks, they never fill in. Her loin isn't too muscular to begin with, but we've just about done all we can do about that through exercise, and it hasn't helped much. My ag teacher says that she's just going through her "ugly phase", but I doubt it because I've seen other does her age, and they didn't seem to be in a related situation. In shows she doesn't do so well(unless she's bracing or walking) because even though the rest of her looks good and meaty, the sinking ruins it and makes her look...not good. I'm not expecting them to be completely filled in, that's just genetics, but I want a way to make them less noticeable without fading(shaving them in a way to make sunken parts look better)...

So...has anyone used this product for the purpose I described? How well did it work? Are there any other products you have used for this purpose? Any info will be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Haven't used it. Hopefully someone has some experience with it.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Sitting in to hear others response


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

Lol looks like I'm not the only one with the problem, hopefully someone will answer soon!


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Im on 2other goat fourms tho Im not really fond of them i love this place.

But if you dont mind i can coppy the websight and your story and post it since i already have an account with the 2 websights and you wont have to worry about making one so maybe we could all get answered alittle faster


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

If you want to do that sure  Thank you for helping out!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Its basically just electrolytes. Electrolytes hydrate everything, including muscle. They pump good stuff that goats need but sometimes don't get enough of, especially when they are stressed. 

I've never used this product in particular but I have used a lot of different electrolytes... Goats prefer (make sure it is electrolytes and not probiotic powder), gatorade and something else, I think it was called revive. All have made the muscles pop and filled in the belly/loin area very well. That and chaffhaye are great for putting a fill on. I like goats prefer because it is easy to find and of course is made for goats so no extra sugar in there, plus they love it.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

They said they havebt really seen anyhing.

But if you wanna try it I dont think it would hurt. 
Its not like its $50 like most supplements *pulls hair out* 
So id try it and give me a shot

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Oh well... Please dont shoot me!! Lol 
Give IT a shot lol 
First baffoons now me what els?? Lol (anyone that read my comment a while back on the post about adding a like button to the app will get it)

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My kids have had the same problem with does in the past too. In fact, that is their #1 problem with their 4-H goats.
I was told to give them beet pulp and alfalfa hay, but that didn't seem to help. 
So far this year 1 of the 2 they have right now looks okay in that area, but the other is weak and sunken, but looks fantastic everywhere else.
Our local feed store specializes in horse supplements, but recommended that we topdress with something called Stamm 30, so that's what we're doing, and we're giving them clover/grass hay that they really like.

Otherwise I am not sure. They are getting plenty of grain, and hay but do need more exercise. Last year my kids walked their goats every day, didn't seem to make a huge difference. 
Their goats did place well for the most part.

One of those does doesn't have the sunken look now, in fact, everyone asks when she's due to kid... --- > she's not pregnant LOL
So we have the opposite problem with her. She has a major hay belly, so if my daughter wants to show her, we'll have to figure out how to keep her out of the hay.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Tell her no hay and send her to her stall!! Lol just joking

Anyone ever wonder what goats would say is they saw what we put about them on here???

show goat/lamb equipment
www.Facebook.com/wickedshowchains


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I would imagine they wouldn't be too happy


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

goatgirl132 said:


> Tell her no hay and send her to her stall!! Lol just joking
> 
> Anyone ever wonder what goats would say is they saw what we put about them on here???
> 
> ...


NOOOOOOOOOO I don't want to know LOL!!!! I can only imagine it when I see their faces & expressions, or hear them voicing their opinions, haha.

BTW, I thought I'd mention on this subject, that some shows we've been too seem to not like it when you give your goats extra stuff before they go into the ring. So be careful of that.
I worry about my youngest daughters doe, she's really sunken in at the loin, but overall being a 50% boer, she IMO looks great, just trying to work on that. Hay seems to make her fill out lower than where we want it too lol


----------

